# Quotable Quotes



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Arnold-the new California Governor said:


> I think that *gay marriage *is something that should be between *a man and a woman*





Rumsfeld said:


> Reports that say something hasn't happened are interesting to me, because as we know, there are known unknowns; there things we know we know...We also know there are known unknowns; that is to say we know there are some things we do not know. But there are also unknown unknowns -- the ones we don't know we don't know


Damn the men that hold political power!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Tope 10 Stupid Quotes from Famous People

10. Dan Quayle "I love California. I practically grew up in Phoenix."

9. Steve Martin "A day without sunshine is like, you know, night."

8. Dan Quayle "If we don't succeed, we run the risk of failure."

7. George Bush, US President "I have opinions of my own -- strong opinions --but I don't always agree with them."

6. Bob Dole "The internet is a great way to get on the net"

5. Dan Quayle "It isn't pollution that's harming the environment. It's the impurities in our air and water that are doing it."

4. Matt Lauer "Researchers have discovered that chocolate produces some of the same reactions in the brain as marijuana... The researchers also discovered other similarities between the two, but can't remember what they are."

3. Brooke Shields, "Smoking kills. If you're killed, you've lost a very important part of your life."

2. Mayor Marion Barry, Washington DC- "Outside of the killings, Washington has one of the lowest crime rates in the country."

And the Number ONE QUOTE IS>>>>>>>>>>>

1. Mariah Carey "Whenever I watch TV and see those poor starving kids all over the world, I can't help but cry. I mean I'd love to be skinny like that but not with all those flies and death and stuff."


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2003)

> One thing kids like is to be tricked. For instance, I was going to take my little nephew to Disneyland, but instead I drove him to an old burned-out warehouse. "Oh, no," I said. "Disneyland burned down." He cried and cried, but I think that deep down, he thought it was a pretty good joke. I started to drive over to the real Disneyland, but it was getting pretty late.


from Deep Thoughts, by Jack Handy


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont have any of my own.. but damn those are funny!!


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

no famous quotes but i got a quote in my signature from the buy/sell forums


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Fixed fortifications are a monument to the stupidity of mankind.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

"I went to a fight the other night and a hockey game broke out" Rodney dangerfield

George Dubbya --"Rarely is the question asked: Is our children learning"

"Actually, I -- this may sound a little West Texan to you, but I like it. When I'm talking about -- when I'm talking about myself, and when he's talking about myself, all of us are talking about me."

"I think we agree, the past is over."( argueing with John McCain)

"I know how hard it is for you to put food on your family."

"They misunderestimated me."

For every fatal shooting, there were roughly three non-fatal shootings. And, folks, this is unacceptable in America. It's just unacceptable. And we're going to do something about it.

"I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to." - Elvis Presley


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

Confucious always said "never sleep with an itchy butt because you'll wait up with a smelly finger!"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> Confucious always said "never sleep with an itchy butt because you'll wait up with a smelly finger!"


 Smart man he was!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Confucius also said "It takes many screws to build a crib, but only one to fill it."

Also... "It's good for girl to meet boy in park, but better for boy to park meat in girl."


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

"do you know what the white stuff is in bird poop,more bird poop"

from my dads friend


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

> Confucius also said "It takes many screws to build a crib, but only one to fill it."
> 
> Also... "It's good for girl to meet boy in park, but better for boy to park meat in girl."


ain't that the truth..


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey I made the quotable quotes page...lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Lyle said:


> Hey I made the quotable quotes page...lol


 Im sorry


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

lol, well it doesn't look dumb if you read the post I was responding to...take it out of context, however...


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Confucious say "Man who jerk off over cash register will come into money!!"

Confucious say "Man who go through turnstiles sideways going to Bangkok!!)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Lyle said:


> lol, well it doesn't look dumb if you read the post I was responding to...take it out of context, however...


 Im lost


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Lyle said:


> lol, well it doesn't look dumb if you read the post I was responding to...take it out of context, however...


 ms natt look at my signature plz


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

My dad while leafing through the T.V. guide one evening
"Hey,does anyone know what time the 8:00 movie starts?"
Later
Eric


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

boxer said:


> Lyle said:
> 
> 
> > lol, well it doesn't look dumb if you read the post I was responding to...take it out of context, however...
> ...


 Holy $#!t I just got it. I thought he meant he made this thread before...oh boy!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

assumption is the mother of all fuckups - unknown

neva bite da hand dat feeds you nucca! - pinky


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

"What's the point of wearing your favorite rocketship underpants when no one asks to see 'em?" - Calvin (and Hobbes)

Calvin: Where do we go when we die?
Hobbes: Pittsburgh
Calvin: If we are good or bad?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

14_blast said:


> 7. George Bush, US President "I have opinions of my own -- strong opinions --but I don't always agree with them."














Karen said:


> The lights are home, but no one's on.





From said:


> It's not that I'm afraid to die, I just don't want to be there when it happens.





Socrates said:


> My advice to you is get married: if you find a good wife you'll be happy; if not, you'll become a philosopher





George Burns said:


> Do you know what it means to come home at night to a woman who'll give you a little love, a little affection, a little tenderness? It means you're in the wrong house, that's what it means














George Burns said:


> First you forget names, then you forget faces. Next you forget to pull your zipper up and finally, you forget to pull it down





my friend Pete said:


> Learn from your parents' mistake - use birth control!





Woody Allen said:


> I don't want to achieve immortality through my work, I want to achieve it through not dying."


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Here's the link...check the title

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=20246


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> Confucious always said "never sleep with an itchy butt because you'll wait up with a smelly finger!"










nice


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

WHAT STARTED IT ALL

"ILL BE YOUR CHOCOLATE PRINCE, YOUR CARAMEL LOVER ,YOUR TOFFEE PIMP"

BY YOURS TRULY LOL


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> WHAT STARTED IT ALL
> 
> "ILL BE YOUR CHOCOLATE PRINCE, YOUR CARAMEL LOVER ,YOUR TOFFEE PIMP"
> 
> BY YOURS TRULY LOL


 Only this time it seems to flow more...you revised it didnt you!?!


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

If a man spanks his monkey, what does a monkey spank ?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > WHAT STARTED IT ALL
> ...










LOL


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

"YOU TOLD HARPO TO BEAT ME"

"ITS GON RAIN ON YOUR HEAD"

OOOOOOOOOOOH YOU SHOOOOOO IS UGLY"


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

"Don't Assume, it's Makes an Ass out of you and me". Grade 8 english teacher

"If you show me a good Loser, I'll just Show you a loser" Old Housemaster

And of course!

Try Not, Do or do not. There is no Try
Yoda


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The words of the immortal Charlie Sheen:

"I dont pay hookers for sex. I can have sex with any woman I want. I pay hookers to leave"


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

klye-what are you doing cartman?

my mom said in order to be a lesbien i have to eat box-cartman
(cartman eatting a cardboard box)

my mom said in order to be a lesbien i have to chew box-cartman
(cartman chewing on the living room floor)


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

General George A.Custer
Where did all these f*cking Indians come from?

Captain of the Titanic, 
Where is all this f*cking water coming from.?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

My football coach to one of my friends(hes indian btw)

"Get your thumb out of your little brown ass and hurry the f*ck up, Thomas!"










dont get pissed Im indian too

check my sig


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> My football coach to one of my friends(hes indian btw)
> 
> "Get your thumb out of your little brown ass and hurry the f*ck up, Thomas!"
> 
> ...


 I thought you said you were leaving the site...and this time you were "serious"? BTW your sig doesnt say anything relating to your post


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought you said you were leaving the site...and this time you were "serious"? [/quote]
he justed wanted to see if people would miss him..


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

"I'd rather have a French Tank Birgade in front of me, than behind me" -Patton
NOTE: I couldn't find the exact words of that quote, but that's close enough.

"Don't never come to my house, once again" -Guy in Green Bay after I served him with child support papers.

"Strategery" - George Dubya

"I invented the internet" -Al Gore

"Maybe there is no actual place called hell. Maybe hell is just having to listen to our grandparents breathe through their noses when they're eating sandwiches."
- Jim Carey

"Recession is when your neighbor loses his job. Depression is when you lose yours. And recovery is when Jimmy Carter loses his." 
- Ronald Reagan

"I want you to remember that no bastard every won a war by dying for his country. He won it by making the other poor dumb bastard die for his country." -Gen. Patton


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

these are great!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > My football coach to one of my friends(hes indian btw)
> ...


 yeah from now on its gonna be a more of an on and off kind of thing.......today I had no homework and nothing to study and I got bored

you dont see the quote of 14 Blast???


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

"you're only young once, but school can be repeated" and my teacher ask why i sleep and dont care about school


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

"there's a hole in my bowl, let's plug it with a nugget" unknown


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

My dad hs told me this one, I dunno where he heared it from though.

"I am not fraid of falling from high places, Its the landing that I am worried about"


----------

